# Bilbao - Javea Costa Blanca Overnight Hotel Stop ?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Looking for a nice hotel Stop around half way to Costa Blanca from Bilbao Port.

We had planned on Staying right in the heart of Zaragosa for two nights. However, plans have changed and we now only have one night.

We had looked at another in Zaragosa Here< Click.

But would like something more in the countryside. Family run kind of place or somewhere with a pool bit like the French Chambre chambre d'hotes. Would even stretch to something like Paradours.

6 Adults, 1 Infant (4), 1 baby, (1) August.

If anyone has any recommendations or suggestions please, would be appreciated.

TM


----------

